# Opening day limit!



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Alright well it was a great way to start off the new regular waterfowl season!

6 man limit of honkers
12 ducks
ONE BAND!!!!!finally a band is shot in the spread im in!!! nobody knows for sure who shot it so we drew straws...It was a gimme i wouldnt get it 

I also took a couple action pictures that are nothing special...just thought i would try it out....



















We already had our limit when this picture was taken...might of been a nice action shot if we hadnt had the limit...









Favorite picture! I didnt think this goose was just gonna paperplate the spread...i thought it would be a normal landing that you usually see so i just wanted to take a picture instead...wish i woulda put it on video..


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! That last picture is sweet!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There is a band on that goose's leg.


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool pictures sure looks like a band


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice bunch of birds and Pics, looks like band to me also................ 
:beer: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Man those blinds were gone! Sweet looking hunt, really like that last picture


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> There is a band on that goose's leg.


Yep I'd have to agree


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

If you guys are actually being serious...and seriously think that is a band...I am like the most unlucky goose hunter ever...especially if we wouldnt of killed a banded bird today...and shot that bird with the camera instead of the benelli...its going to bother me for the rest of the year now...i might have to hit up that field in the morning before school now...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

First thing I saw was the band on that goose too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I printed the pic off, and put it under a microscope. It says $500 reward. I guess I have never seen one of those before. I could only read part of it, but it said banded in the White House Lawn.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha what are the chances the bird you take a picture of has a band on it. That is why I shoot first and take pictures at the end. I let Mr. Zink worry about video and goose pictures!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

mshutt said:


> If you guys are actually being serious...and seriously think that is a band...I am like the most unlucky goose hunter ever...especially if we wouldnt of killed a banded bird today...and shot that bird with the camera instead of the benelli...its going to bother me for the rest of the year now...i might have to hit up that field in the morning before school now...


Bahaha! Nice luck buddy. Wait forever to shoot a banded bird and then it turns out to be the one you shoot with the camera. Sounds about right


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics, good story and yes, he's sporting some jewelry....


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

wow that would be a little upsetting, i went fishing this weekend, coming off the access, there was a banded goose chilling by the access, showing off


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Was the band you shot on a duck or goose? Just curious.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

goose band...


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I printed the pic off, and put it under a microscope. It says $500 reward. I guess I have never seen one of those before. I could only read part of it, but it said banded in the White House Lawn.


You think ole George W. put it on himself? I do cause the band its upside down...


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

There is a definate band on the goose


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics...


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics and congrats on that banded goose


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

those are some good pics! congrats on the band!


----------

